# شرح و كيفية التصميم باستخدام قائمة Grading اعداد م / كريم سامى



## mr x (10 مارس 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
هذه حلقات المهندس / كريم سامى فى شرح التسويات باستخدام قائمة Gradlngو الحلقات على اللينكات التالىة :
3 ​http://www.4shared.com/rar/UMu0G53f/GRADING_clip2_01222714349.html
2​http://www.4shared.com/rar/exUQXIfA/GRADING_clip1_01222714349.html
1​http://www.4shared.com/rar/AMmNdOKU/GRADING_clip0_01222714349.html


----------



## elfares (10 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## محترف سيفل (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الكبير


----------



## garary (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور وهل هناك من دروس اخرى


----------



## brraq (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ASILARABI (11 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

ممكن الدروس الاولى للـ alignment​*


----------



## Eng.zeky (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك و للمهندس كريم سامي وبارك الله لكما


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafammy (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (11 مارس 2012)

مشكورا اخى الفاضل ونحن فى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## عزت محروس (11 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mr x (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخوة الاعزاء جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً ان شاء الله فى الايام المقبلة سوف يتم تنزيل باقى الحلقات غلى المنتدى رداً على السادة الافاضل اللذين كانو يستفسرون عن باقى الحلقات


----------



## mostafammy (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salem_55 (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على وقتك وجارى التحميل


----------



## لهون جاف (12 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الكبير*​


----------



## brraq (12 مارس 2012)

دروس قيمة جداً وياليت تكون البقية على الميديا فير


----------



## خشبيل (18 مارس 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## خالد قريسو (18 مارس 2012)

مشكوووور تسعه شهوووور


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (18 مارس 2012)

*شكراً*​


----------



## elfares (19 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (21 مارس 2012)

​ *جزاكم الله خيرا اخي وصديقي م كريم سامي وفقك الله للخير*​


----------



## محمد عسيل (22 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


----------



## elfaki (22 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.*


----------



## افون (22 مارس 2012)

*الموضوع*

:30::16::16::4::30::31:


----------



## hiwa karim (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك اللة


----------



## talan77 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الكبير 

*


----------



## amanj (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


----------



## ahmed3331 (17 مارس 2013)

ASILARABI قال:


> *بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> 
> ممكن الدروس الاولى للـ alignment​*



ارجوك الدرس الاول حتى يكتمل الشرح


----------

